
HQ Trivia Is a Harbinger of Dystopia - bitadder
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2017/12/hq-trivia-future-dystopia/549071/?single_page=true
======
Endy
So I wasn't the only one to get a feeling that The Running Man (the movie
version, specifically) was coming true when I saw a friend playing HQ.

